# How do i program drums in reaper?



## jymellis

i know how to select "new midi item" but how do i make it drums instead of a piano? i dont think i have any drums on my pc. is it another program i need?


----------



## Winspear

Set it to channel 10 - that's the drums channel for General MIDI 
Presuming it's general MIDI you want and not Superior Drummer or something haha


----------



## jymellis

EtherealEntity said:


> Set it to channel 10 - that's the drums channel for General MIDI
> Presuming it's general MIDI you want and not Superior Drummer or something haha


 
i dont know about superior drummer  i need drum sounds. and the little grid to write the drums in (like fruity loops or beatcraft)?

im also not sure about how to change channels.

i know how to insert new midi. but it brings up a piano. my friends uses this (why i bought it) and he had a grid up to program drums, but i dont know how he did it.

i also know how to "insert new midi instrument" but its not drums  how do i get drums into the selectable instruments? nothing on the help screen helps lol.


----------



## Ninetyfour

You could try messing about with the Battery demo, it has some good sounds. EZ Drummer and Superior Drummer don't offer demos, so you should try this out.

But yeah, to bring up the VST/VSTi list you need to click the 'fx' button on the track.


----------



## jymellis

Ninetyfour said:


> You could try messing about with the Battery demo, it has some good sounds. EZ Drummer and Superior Drummer don't offer demos, so you should try this out.
> 
> But yeah, to bring up the VST/VSTi list you need to click the 'fx' button on the track.


 

so do i buy all of superior drummer and drumkit from hell? do i just buy expansion packs? or just one or the other? or what lol. im clueless


----------



## Ninetyfour

Well DfH is an expansion pack for EZ Drummer. EZ Drummer and Superior Drummer are made by Toontrack, but are priced differently in accordance to the features. When/if you buy EZ Drummer, you get a 'basic' kit, and if you want to add more options to it, you can buy an expansion pack, such as DfH or Metalheads.

There's probably somebody else on here that can explain the features better than me, but that's the jist of it.


----------



## jymellis

Ninetyfour said:


> Well DfH is an expansion pack for EZ Drummer. EZ Drummer and Superior Drummer are made by Toontrack, but are priced differently in accordance to the features. When/if you buy EZ Drummer, you get a 'basic' kit, and if you want to add more options to it, you can buy an expansion pack, such as DfH or Metalheads.


 
so if i get just ez drummer. i should be able to use it in reaper, no dfh needed off the bat?


----------



## Ninetyfour

Yeah man, it'll work fine. But obviously you have to activate it and whatnot, you should be good to go then.


----------



## DrunkyMunky

Check this video: 

He talks about Independence Free (http://www.yellowtools.us/cp21/cms/index.php?id=399&shownews=528) and shows you how to do what you want.

I just downloaded it and will check it out before thinking about spending money on EZDrummer.


----------



## jymellis

i think imma have to have someone come show me. one thing you guys dont understand. i am computer DEAD lol. im lost at 1:24 where he starts talking about making sure "plug ins" are routed in the correct folder, make sure all them are in this folder? hahahahaha LOST. im bi-losing


----------



## jymellis

i did what he said. it says they are all going to an old version of cakewalk i bought years ago.


----------



## Ninetyfour

All the plugins thing means is putting a file in Reapers folder. For example, all your programs are installed on your hard drive. When you install a plugin, for example EZ Drummer, you make a folder inside Reaper's folder called, for example, plugins, and drop the EZ Drummer.dll file in there, then load it up in reaper. There's tonnes of guides on the internet that will walk you through it.


----------



## jymellis

DrunkyMunky said:


> I just downloaded it and will check it out before thinking about spending money on EZDrummer.


 
how? i never figured out how to download it. i got to a page asking for my name and address. i filled it all in then clicked send. and it just brought me back to the same page


----------



## DrunkyMunky

Maybe you forgot this:


----------



## jymellis

i had to log in using firefox, wouldnt let me log in with i.e.

got it downloaded and installed.

asked for a key. downloaded key.

how do i use key, and why when i try to launch independance free, it asks for basic path?, there is a basic path folder right next to the independence free icon in program files ?

it doesnt help everything is in german


----------



## Kr1zalid

I found this quote to be useful here although it's from another thread...



Stealthtastic said:


> Step 1. Program drums in Guitar Pro 6
> Step 2. Export MIDI file
> Step 3. Open MIDI file in Reaper
> Step 4. New track, click FX, select EZ drummer VST
> Step 5. PROFIT!


 
Just FYI.


----------



## jymellis

Kr1zalid said:


> I found this quote to be useful here although it's from diff thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI.


 
kinda what i did. after watching videos on different drum sequencers i ended up going with fruity loops.

1. under track click add new instrument.
2. in vsti select fruity loops
3. click fruity loops thingy that pops up.
fruity loops opens and you can either sequence new drums or add projects you already made to track.
4. arm the track. 
5. when you hit the record button, your drums should record 

anyone know where i can get any LEGAL, free "drum sets" or "packs" for fruity loops? or what "sounds" i can use with fruity loops?


----------



## jymellis

fook this guy, i checked this thinking he had usefull info!


----------



## alirj2010

ok i have installed both sample tank and independence but i haven't been able to pull up samples in VSTi directories. i am on a Mac laptop and it is just too confusing. any solution or thoughts would be appreciated.


----------

